# design program......free



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i found this program on another site thought i would let "the shack" know about it. if you already know about it, why didn't i?!

it can be found at:
http://sketchup.google.com/download.html

there is also an add-on you can get for light/shadow effects called Pov-Ray.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

me again.........this program is really awesome! it can do it all,the slope on the ceiling the risers,stage, curved walls, rotate, walk through. i'll have my theater design posted in no time.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks! Looks interesting... looking forward to seeing your design.


----------



## yphs_mst (Nov 11, 2006)

Did anyone try www.cara.de ? It's not that expensive.

Hadi


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Wow thanks for the link, I was just thinking of getting back into 3D with some "legal" software!


----------

